# Dzelži / Hardware >  PC korpusa sazemēšana.

## cobalt

Lieta tāda ka pie PC nepieciešams pieslēgt sazemētas iekārtas, bet PC korpuss ir zem 110 V sprieguma.Vel muļķīgāk liekas, ka skaņaskartes zeme ir saistīta ar korpusa zemi, līdzarto nekādas iekārtas tur klāt likt nevar, kuru 0 ir stingrāk piesieta pie tīkla vai pie zemes.
Vai datoru drīkst tā vienkārši sazemēt? Ja viņam tie 110 V ir kautkāds viduspunkts starp 0 un 220 kāda trafa izejā, es vienkārši noīsināšu attiecīgo tinumu un visdrīzāk kautko sabojāšu.
Ja nedrīkst tā vienkārši sazemēt, kā izdarīt to pareizi, vai kā labāk padot signālu bez galvaniskas saites (optopāris, trafs, kartupeļi). Jāpadod AF signāls (0-20 kHz), kas gan nav skaņa.

----------


## Vikings

Drīkst zemēt. Tie 110V nav īsti kāds konkrēts vijums vai kas tāds, bet ja nemaldos kaut kāds kondensators, kas iet no lielā filtra C dalītāja viduspunkta aiz ieejas taisngrieža uz masu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Korpusu ne tikai drīkst sazemēt, bet tam OBLIGĀTI JĀBŪT SAZEMĒTAM !
Ja mājā būtu pareizas rozetes ar zemējumu, tad nekādas problēmas nerastos, jo barošanas vads jau nodrošinātu arī zemējumu. Var korpusu arī zemēt atsevišķi. Varbūt tas būtu pat labāk. Problēma ir kur to zemi lai dabū.

----------


## Jon

> Problēma ir kur to zemi lai dabū.


 Tas taisnība - tīra zeme praktiski reti kurā mājā ir. Ko līdz rūpīgi pieskrūvētais dzeltenzaļais vadiņš rozetē, ja kāpņu telpā sadalē elektriķis Fedja to labākajā gadījumā pieskrūvējis pie neitrāles jeb "ienullējis". Pirmajos stāvos nevajadzētu būt lielai problēmai - nav tik grūti izurbt caurumu grīdā vai sienā. Augšstāvos situācija daudz sarežģītāka.

----------


## Jon

> ... bet PC korpuss ir zem 110 V sprieguma


 Tur nav jābūt nekādam spriegumam!!! Arī 110 V pret apkures vai ūdens trubu ir ļoti bīstami. Ar šo parādību noteikti tiec skaidrībā, kamēr tam vēl nav bēdīgas sekas!

----------


## AndrisZ

Tie 110 V spriegums, ja pamēra tiešām ir, bet bīstami cilvēkam tas nav, jo strāva ir krietni zem 1mA. Lai nosvilinātu ieejas gan bieži vien pietiek.

----------


## cobalt

Jap.. pāris reizes ir gadijies, ka ar pliku muguru atbalstos pret radiatoru trubām un kautko gar aizmuguri bakstos.. bišķiņ kutina, bet neko vairāk.
Tomēr dēļ šitiem jaokiem šādas tādas iekārtas jau paspējušas aiziet, kā arī nepanesami traucējumi rodas, ja pieslēdz kādu sazemētu iekārtu.

----------


## NaatanKein

Kapēc korpuss ir zem 110 nevis 220? Un vispār vaitad korpuss nav nulle? zinu, ka reāli var dabūt pa nagiem no korpusa, ir gadījies. Par to obligāto zemēšanu - vai tiešām tas ir nepieciešams obligāti? nezinu nevienu cilvēku, kuram būtu sazemēts dators un tapēc būtu problēmas.

----------


## ansius

vajag obligāti!

Kāpēc 110V? tas ir tādēļ ka barošanas blokos (impulsu lielākoties) iekšā ir filtrs kas sastāv no kondensatoriem:

(0)-----| | ----(GND)----| |----(220)

uzmini kas notiek kad zemi nekur nepieslēdzam? uz korpusa parādās 110V

----------


## tvdx

iisteniibaa uz korpusa jaabuut 12 v nomeeriju visiem saviem kompjiem un paprasiju intel suporterim(viens kompis pa taisno no vinjiem vests) izraadaas ka tie 110 v ir "lēto" jeb pagrīdes ražojumu sekas un gadaas ka peerkam itkaa krutu firmu bet ja nopeerkam te un pa taisno no razotaaj aviens un tas pats modelis iekšpusē ver buyt pilniigi citadaaks

----------


## ezis666

īstenībā uz korpusa jābūt 0V, kas panākams atviienojot barokļa primārās ķēdes no korpusa, un pieslēdzot pa taisno zemējuma kontaktam. konkrēti viena no skruvēm, kas atrodas Tīkla pusē un tur PCB pie korpusa, un atvienojot ienākošam štekerim vidējo izvadu, un pielodējot pa taisno uz PCB.Radikālāks variants ir pacelt arī sekundāro "-" no korpusa, atstājot to neitrālu, tik no statiskās elektrības jāuzmanās

----------

